# Why can't I gain weight?



## Shownder (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new here, but just from trolling these forums for the past hour I can see that this will definitely be a new place to visit a few times a week.

I was diagnosed almost 10 years ago (When I was 16) with Crohn's Disease. I've finally found a great Gastro Doc and have been pretty steady on just Immuran for the past year. I'm still having issues (Still never have any solid bowel movements, and boughts of joint pain).

My main concern though is my weight.

No matter what I do I can't gain weight! I'm 5'8", male, and only weigh in at 100 lbs. And I'm 25 years old. I'm just so small.

Does anyone else have issues gaining/keeping their weight on a constant basis? I know weight loss is normal... But even though i've beaten cramps, bleeding, fevers, etc... for good amounts of time, I've never been able to beat the weight loss in 10 years.

Anyone have any tips for getting the weight on, or stimulating appetite?


----------



## BWS1982 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't link from here, but check out the Food and Diet forum for a lot of information. And also, you may want to use a different term than "troll", as it actually means to hang around web forums causing trouble, when I think you meant to say you were "browsing"....the proper term for 'web lingo' you seek is probably "lurking", which means to skim over periodicially without posting.


----------



## MINI Cooper (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a big problem with Crohn's.
Our intestines don't absorb well, so sometimes even if you feel like
you're feeding your face, you won't be able to gain any weight.
Find yourself a good nutritionalist who is familiar with crohn's issues.
I'm still looking for one myself, someone who won't  just tell me to eat
more cookies :yrolleyes:


----------



## BWS1982 (Feb 13, 2009)

the inflammation's location can dictate what absorption problems are present, like whether it's small bowel (nutrients) or large (liquids) and it just gets more specific from there.


----------



## Stleger88 (Feb 17, 2009)

Go to a health food store and buy a Jar or Isolated (Iso) soy protein mix (chocolate is probably your best bet) and see if your body can tolerate it, if so drink 6 shakes a day (2 scoops+1/4 of peanut butter+bannana+milk) and go to the gym and work out should throw some weight on you
I had the same problem, now I hover around 150-160, cant seem to go up though -.-


----------



## BWS1982 (Feb 18, 2009)

Homemade weight gainer shakes may work, just make sure it's tolerable for one's severity at the moment, as is the working out. working out will help more of the new weight be muscle. Without working out, a dumping of exorbitant amounts of excess cals can lead to nearly all added fat, but then again, if you're super thin, and you don't mind a few pounds of that because youre desperate, go at it by all means. I'm just personally against adding fat on to my body because as a bodybuilder, it will just have to come off later, no sense in making more work if I can avoid it.

Also, there's no reason whey can't be added instead of soy unless you simply can't tolerate the whey (I have a lactose free one I use). Soy and testosterone don't mix well (for us men, particularly)


----------

